# Haunted Escalator



## CaboWabo (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like a flattened screaming girl on the escalator side


----------



## EOV (Apr 21, 2014)

I like the shot but don't quite see the screaming girl. 

Did you crop this one any? I think I would like to see it slightly wider.


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 21, 2014)

That is something I would use my HDR fisheye on (yes I said fish eye)


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2014)

EOV said:


> I like the shot but don't quite see the screaming girl.



There's something on the wall by the stairs.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 21, 2014)

I see it. It's halfway up the escalator, blurred into the steps, as far to the right as you can get.


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, o.k., I see it now.  Thanks.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2014)

I see it too, but I don't see her screaming.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice HDR cabo!!


----------



## AndyjO (Apr 23, 2014)

What you see, you cannot unsee! Nightmares!

Cool shot


----------



## CaboWabo (Apr 23, 2014)

AndyjO said:


> What you see, you cannot unsee! Nightmares!
> 
> Cool shot


Yes there are many things here in Chicago you cannot unsee


----------



## agp (Apr 28, 2014)

This one is cool...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 28, 2014)

Intothedeep said:


> (yes I said fish eye)



explain what an "HDR fisheye" though...


----------

